# Solid boxes in tough conditions!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

This week was full of less than favorable fishing conditions for our area. Strong SW winds and relatively low tides made for tough fishing. Our guys stuck it out on the south shoreline wading to put together respectable boxes given the conditions for our customers. The drift trips we ran this week really struggled in the tough conditions. Hopefully the winds will begin to lie down and drifting will turn back on in the upcoming weeks. Jacob should finish harvesting this week and he will take over running the blue boat some for Nick as he will start training dogs again in Aug. This week neither of them have any openings, but Matt has wed and thur available for anyone interested in going. Enjoy the pictures and contact us soon if you want to take a wading with croaker trip this summer because it won't last much longer. We have a few weekdays left open during teal season as well and Nov waterfowl hunts, but the open dates are starting to fly off the calendar so don't wait to long.

Nick & Jacob availability:
AUG
12, 13, 15, 16

Matt availability:
JULY 31
AUG
1, 5


























































A few of my lab getting some chill time in before she heads down for training with Nick to get her tuned up for the upcoming season!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Despite super low tides this morning, Capt. Nick put his group on a good box of solid fish. Wading the south shoreline was the ticket and croaker was the bait. Two of there reds sure would have been nice on a tourney day. Wading with croaker usually last through Aug and then becomes hit/miss depending on the weather and availability at the bait camps. Don't wait to long to contact us or you'll have to wait till next year to join in on the fun! Enjoy the pcitures!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Yesterday(tues) Nick delt with super low tides again and a SW wind which has become the norm here lately. He had a mix party with some guys wanting to wade and others wanting to stay in the boat. Normally it's either everybody stays in or everyone gets out because trying to do both usually doesn't play out the way we game plan it in our heads. But these guys talked Nick into giving it a shot and with a little luck everything ended up working out. All the guys caught fish, including a couple nice ones that went around 5lbs caught by a wader and a drifter. Now I'm in no way saying that this method of 1/2 wading 1/2 drifting is advised unless certain circumstances are in place that increase the odds of us being able to pull it off successfully. Either way I'm glad it worked out for these guys and hope you enjoy the pictures. As stated in above reports, the guys are pretty booked up through the first 1/2 of Aug. We still have some openings for cast & blast teal hunts the 2nd week of season Sept 23-26. Nov is also a great month for cast and blast trips, but the dates won't last long.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Wed, none of the guys were on the water, but they were still busy:
Nick was preparing dog kennels and meeting with a few of our land owners to finalize preparation plans for this upcoming waterfowl season.
Jacob was on a combine trying to finish up corn harvest.
Thur, Nick met with a few more of our landowners to line out discing details for ponds, while Jacob finsihed up shelling corn. Matt did hit the water with a group and found the bay in pretty much the same condition as Nick left it Tues. Strong SW wind was blowing and the tide was 2+ foot low as he made his way to the south shoreline in search of decent water and bait. After popping a couple reds on the south shoreline, the wind had laid enough where they could sneak out on a reef. Here they got on a decent bite and put together a respectable box of fish for the horrible conditions. Hopefully we'll get some relief from the SW wind soon, but until then we'll just keep grinding on them wading with croaker. Enjoy the pictures and Matt has Monday open if anyone is interested.
Booking details:
Daniel Kubecka
979.240.5312
[email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Jacob found them mid-late morning stacked up pretty good on the south shoreline. Wading with croaker was the ticket to putting these fish on ice. Contact us if you want in on the action, Jacob and Nick have a few openings the second 1/2 of aug.


----------

